# Best Snooty Villagers?



## daisyville (Aug 6, 2016)

Who is your favourite? 
Mine is Ankha, but I would like to hear who your favourites are.


----------



## lulu112 (Aug 6, 2016)

My top 2 fav snooty villagers are 1- Francine and 2-Willow c:


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 6, 2016)

Diana for sure, and Francine.


----------



## Altarium (Aug 6, 2016)

Diana is my favorite villager, so she's the best in my opinion.
Whitney, Ankha, Freya and Blanche are all pretty cool too.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

Diana, Whitney and Ankha


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

Opal, Francine, Bree, and Amelia


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 6, 2016)

Francine for sure


----------



## Licorice (Aug 6, 2016)

I really like Violet and Alli.


----------



## moonbunny (Aug 6, 2016)

Ankha, Purrl, and Francine.


----------



## Megatonez (Aug 6, 2016)

Portia and Amelia are my favorite snooty villagers. I currently have them both in my town.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Aug 6, 2016)

There's not many snooties I really like. I would have probably said Whitney before, but I got fed up of her pretty fast. Diana is about the only snooty I have ever really liked enough to want in my town for long periods at a time. Francine is also very sweet


----------



## Peanutcrossing (Aug 6, 2016)

I like Ankha, Portia, Blaire and Mint, and my favourite has to be either Portia or Blaire.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 6, 2016)

Blanche is my bae :3

I wouldn't recommend getting Diana. Imao, I got bored of her extremely quickly and at this point I'm only keeping her so my sister can have her when she has more room.


----------



## xara (Aug 6, 2016)

I really like Diana, Whitney and Ankha


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 6, 2016)

Ankha, Freya, and Olivia


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 6, 2016)

Eloise and bree are the cutest one for me
I love them


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 6, 2016)

Francine, Blaire, Mint, Pecan, Blanche, Monique, Tiffany and Olivia

Forgot about Willow and Baabara too.


----------



## Whisper (Aug 6, 2016)

Robin, Tiffany, Purrl, and Willow are pretty nice.


----------



## lichia (Aug 6, 2016)

i have olivia and she's nice but i love pecan! i just love her design u know. haven't met many snooty villagers yet but pecan is my girl


----------



## Mothership (Aug 6, 2016)

Blanche, Diana, Gigi, Yuka and Greta are some of my fav snooties.


----------



## Dewy (Aug 6, 2016)

Diana, Blanche, Willow, Francine c:


----------



## Cascade (Aug 6, 2016)

Diana is my choice but Whitney Ankha and Pecan are good too.


----------



## jessicat_197 (Aug 6, 2016)

Diana for sure. I've never really liked any other snooty. Francine looks nice so I would probably like to know her but for now diana! I like her design the best as well as her house.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 6, 2016)

Too many forever-loves in this personality ugh.
I'll never be able to let go Bree, Diana, MINT! MINT! MINT!
Soleil also. I didn't think that she was this plumpy cutie.
And _Freya_, my big sis from the start...!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 6, 2016)

You're speaking my language! Oh my snooties!

Tiffany, Ankha, and Naomi are my favorites!


----------



## Halloqueen (Aug 6, 2016)

Snooty is my favorite of the female villager personalities as it includes the most of my favorite female villagers when compared against the others. As such, it's a bit difficult to choose just one. So, instead, here's a list of my five favorites of the bunch.

Ankha: I had her in my original New Leaf town, and then reclaimed her once I remade the town. She and Lucky are mainstays of said (horror-themed) town and I feel that they really add some character. 


Blanche: I like birds both in real life and in Animal Crossing, so she was a shoe-in to be included here. The Ostrich villagers are some of my favorites overall.

Elise: Most people don't seem to like her design, but I tend to favor the more unique designs. 

Freya: I'm not all that big of a fan of the Wolf villagers overall because their snouts look weird without any teeth, but Freya just looks a bit too cool to pass up. Her coloration, make-up, and eyes look really neat.

Tiffany: There are some villagers that I tend to imagine as being the mayor's best friend in their town. For my main horror town, it's Pietro. In my all-bird town, it's Robin. Tiffany is also one of these. I think her design looks nice and she fits the mayor's magician theme well.


----------



## Crona (Aug 6, 2016)

i like a lot of snooty villagers! they're so pretty. i can't pick just one so my favorites are olivia, freya, and francine


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 6, 2016)

Bree
Tipper 
Pecan
Eloise
Pancetti
Broffina


----------



## iFallOutBoy (Aug 6, 2016)

I love Diana and Ankha!


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 6, 2016)

Portia, Pecan & Whitney! Ankha gets an honorable mention, I never thought I'd like her nearly as much as I do, she's great <3.


----------



## drowningfairies (Aug 7, 2016)

I guess Bree and Willow? I never experienced them, but their design is nice.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 7, 2016)

Amelia, Ankha, Mathilda, and Astrid are some faves! <333


----------



## Cudon (Aug 7, 2016)

Probably Naomi and Gloria. But I love most of them honestly.


----------



## daisyville (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes willow is soo so so cute


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 7, 2016)

My favorites are Whitney, Freya, Tiffany and Monique.


----------



## amanda1983 (Aug 7, 2016)

I've just looked up which villagers are snooty and I've not come across many of them, sadly. Of the few I've seen, Miranda and Olivia would have to be my favourites in NL. In WW I'm fairly sure it was Eloise who gave me endless giggles with all the grief she used to get from me. I swear I never looked it up but somehow I always gave the worst answer to any question she asked.. She would get SO irritated it was hilarious!

Overall, I think Eloise would have to be my favourite if I had to pick one. I'm sure she's nowhere near as fierce now, but back in the day she was nonstop entertainment. I spent hours in her room bugging her about stuff and doing badly at the guessing games!


----------



## Parsnip (Aug 7, 2016)

I loveee Purrl! She's so cute! I love the snooty villagers who aren't just pink or wear makeup.


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Aug 7, 2016)

Diana and Soleil are my favourite snooties <3. I really like Francine and Mint too.


----------



## Sheando (Aug 7, 2016)

Willow is my favorite. I also really like Tipper, Baabara, Portia, and Purrl.


----------



## SaraAC (Aug 7, 2016)

Diana & Whitney are my faves


----------



## Psicat (Aug 7, 2016)

Diana, Freya, Ankha, and Olivia are my favorite snooties.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 7, 2016)

Heres are my favorites:

Anhka 
Francine
Portia


----------



## deerteeth (Aug 7, 2016)

Francine, Soleil, Tiffany, and Ankha are all cuties.


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 7, 2016)

Diana and Whitney. I have them in my towns. c:


----------



## Lyraa (Aug 7, 2016)

Francine and Ankha. Can't wait until Lyman pings me so I can start my search for Francine. c:


----------



## mermaidvivian (Aug 8, 2016)

Honestly, I don't think I've been a fan of any of the snooty villagers I've had... Pecan seems pretty cute though! :^)


----------



## amylsp (Aug 10, 2016)

Blanche and Monique.


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 10, 2016)

Puurl Monique &nd Tiffany


----------



## MilezX (Aug 10, 2016)

Amelia is best Snooty bird no doubt! With Tipper being a close second for me. Honestly, snooty villagers are just my favorite type out of them all, they seems to have the most respect for your player once you've become good friends with them after some time later.


----------



## Rio_ (Aug 10, 2016)

Purrl! She's been one of my faves since the original game ^^ Happy to see her getting some love <3


----------



## Moonbeams101 (Dec 30, 2016)

Olivia and Ankha all the way


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Dec 30, 2016)

I really like Ankha, Olivia, Diana, Whitney, and Freya


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Dec 30, 2016)

I like Bree!


----------



## Amy-chan (Dec 30, 2016)

Friga, Bree and Pecan.


----------



## hamster (Dec 30, 2016)

diana. she really suits the personality because she's so elegant & pretty


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 30, 2016)

Diana, Ankha, Whitney, Vivian, Freya, and Annalise are the best!


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 30, 2016)

My favourite snooties are Whitney, Purrl, Olivia, Vivian, Ankha, Diana and Pecan. None of them are my dream villagers though.


----------



## Anneka (Dec 30, 2016)

Definitely Ankha and Blanche.


----------



## Colton S (Dec 30, 2016)

Whitney and Blaire. I love them both and have them in my town. The only problem was when I had Colton in my town, and Whitney kept on making rude remarks about Colton TO Colton.


----------



## Crash (Dec 30, 2016)

whitney, purrl, ankha & portia are my favorites!


----------



## nyx~ (Dec 30, 2016)

I honestly don't know because I'm not really a fan of the snooty personality. I like the way some of them look like Francine (If I had to pick I would pick her) but other than that I'm not a huge snooty fan.


----------



## thisistian (Dec 30, 2016)

Whitney <3


----------



## Rio_ (Dec 30, 2016)

Purrl is my forever fav Snooty <3 But Diana and Ankha have amazing designs so they're A+ too!


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 30, 2016)

Still Blanche and Annalise!


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 30, 2016)

Diana! ^3^


----------



## Xandra (Dec 30, 2016)

Idk many Snooty villagers, and to be honest, they're not my favorite but the closest to my favorite would be Whitney :3


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 30, 2016)

Gloria ^_^ becaise of nostalgia


----------



## buzzing (Dec 30, 2016)

Blanche, Purrl, Whitney, Willow, and Amelia are prob my top 5


----------



## MorningStar (Dec 30, 2016)

Whitney. She was one of my first five villagers and is the only one of my originals still in my town. That personal fondness plus a general adoration for her design makes her my favourite snooty.


----------



## moonford (Dec 30, 2016)

I really adore Snooty, Julia and Diana, all of them are sweethearts.


----------



## OLoveLy (Dec 30, 2016)

My Best Snooty Villagers are Ankha, Purrl, Diana, Willow, Francine, Blaire, Eloise and Blanche. I love them all...


----------



## planetvirgo (Dec 30, 2016)

Yuka (my first snooty) and Diana (who was camping out in my town!) ☆


----------



## brenbell (Dec 30, 2016)

Snooty villagers are my favorite! My favorite is Blaire (who shares my birthday and is also my favorite villager in general) but honorable mention goes to Portia who I love as well.


----------



## CookieCrossing (Dec 30, 2016)

Freya and Francine, but I also like Amelia and Vivian.

Ankha and Blanche are great too.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 30, 2016)

Freya, Diana, and Blanche


----------



## Loriii (Dec 31, 2016)

My top 3 snooties are Whitney, Vivian and Diana


----------

